# Cubarama II



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

The second annual Cubarama sponsored by J.P. Tractor Salvage will be next week-end - Sept 26 & 27 at Fredericktown MO. We attended last year for the first show and had a great time. The show is cubs and cub cadets only. For more info check out the website: www.jptractorsalvage.com


----------

